# Endura bumper to replace a chrome bumper



## drg44 (Jun 2, 2018)

I have a friend who is restoring a 1968 GTO, he doesn't belong to the forum yet so I'm posting this for him. It looks like it originally came with a chrome bumper and some where down the line a previous owner pulled it and installed the Endura bumper. It had a good sized gap all the way around (thickness of a pencil). What needs to be done to get it to fit how it should be (change out the brackets)?


----------



## mainegoat68 (May 5, 2011)

The chrome bumper had a plastic filler between the fender/bumper. The endura does not. Though I had a 68 lemans, and now a 68 goat, I don't know if the brackets are the same. I never owned them at the same time. There is a lot of adjustment room with those, and they're a real bitch to line up properly.


----------



## drg44 (Jun 2, 2018)

Thanks, I'll be stopping by his place this week and I'll give him that info. I've heard from others that getting the Endura bumper to line up just right can be pretty challenging.


----------

